# What is the best insert glue?



## Bowtech Brother (Mar 9, 2008)

What works best for inserts? Thanks


----------



## mattd4348 (Dec 11, 2005)

I've been using "Impact Resistant" super glue, made by Gorilla glue and its available at Wal-Mart, and Lowe's. I like the price and have not had any trouble with inserts pulling out.

Some of the guy's I know who shoot even more than me use Goat Tuf.


----------



## Bowtech Brother (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks. Ill give it a try.


----------



## customarchery (Aug 29, 2007)

Goat tuff high impact glue is great. The glue is black and rubberized.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

mattd4348 said:


> I've been using "Impact Resistant" super glue, made by Gorilla glue and its available at Wal-Mart, and Lowe's. I like the price and have not had any trouble with inserts pulling out.
> 
> Some of the guy's I know who shoot even more than me use Goat Tuf.


 I agree. So far it is the best I've used!


----------



## whoa (Apr 5, 2004)

I've had great luck with BOHNING POWERBOND


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I've been using hot melt glue sticks for many years with carbon and aluminum arrows. I haven't had any issues. Don't overheat the insert!


----------



## Yuma Sentinel (Jun 6, 2009)

Kstigall said:


> I've been using hot melt glue sticks for many years with carbon and aluminum arrows. I haven't had any issues. Don't overheat the insert!


I also have been using hot melt on my lightspeeds with great success! If i break an arrow i can heat up and remove the insert. But yeah becareful about how much heat you use. You don't want the carbon to melt. 

However I did have some truoble with my Victory inserts and hot melt...they just wouldnt bond up. So i just used some "cheap" walyworld super glue and it worked great! :darkbeer:


----------



## mjgonehunting (Mar 5, 2007)

I've used most of the above mentioned products!
Power Bond works great,but requires curing time,and is basically the same as the regular Gorilla glue,which I have also tried.
Goat Tuff works great too,and dries fast,but the Gorilla high impact super glue is available at any hardware,or department store,and is much cheaper!
I've had good luck with it on inserts,and nibb type points.

I've also found that most any of the glues can be removed with heat,you just have to heat the tip not the shaft on carbons.


----------



## Andrew89 (Jul 20, 2009)

*Goat Tuff*

I have worked as an archery tech for the last year and goat tuff is the only glue i recommend for inserts it is without doubt the strongest stuff made for inserts. Main thing is that it doesent get brittle like most other super glues when it dries. Goat tuff stays slightly flexible in order to absorb shock when an arrows hits the target


----------



## pooch692000 (Dec 28, 2011)

how easy is it to remove the inserts if needed when using goat tuff and what is process?


----------

